# Spriting Battles/ Contests



## Adnan (Jul 9, 2008)

I was thinking of a Sprite Battles and Contests board for the forum. You could post in a "Challenge Thread" and someone can accept your challenge. You then make the required sprite and PM a mod to judge the battle. 

What do you people here think?


----------



## surskitty (Jul 9, 2008)

We had something like that before but it didn't get used much.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked it and would like to see it come back. I made one of my best sprites due to a Spriting Competition...


----------

